# Closed End & Cap Inspiration



## MartinPens (May 11, 2010)

Really enjoying the closed-end mandrels I got from Arizona Silhouette. This pen is closed, but I decided to put the African Blackwood caps on as an afterthought and I really like it. 

Would be interested in your input.

Also - ?? I usually use CA when using a regular mandrel - but don't have the guts to use CA on this closed-end mandrel. Don't want to goof it up. Who uses the closed-end mandrels AND finishes with CA - and how do you do it.

Thanks, enjoy and happy turning.

Martin


----------



## Robert Sherlock (May 11, 2010)

Looks sweet.  good contrast.


----------



## skiprat (May 11, 2010)

That looks pretty cool....almost like a Panache, but much better:biggrin:

I really like the cap ends but would have prefered both to be the same thickness as the one on the cap. It seems to be a finer or more refined look.

Why are you worried about doing a CA finish when using a CE Mandrel?


----------



## chriselle (May 11, 2010)

Looks really good.  I like the finials.  If you are worried about the CA just loosen up the mandrel and pull the blank back to where the mandrel gets thinner in the middle.  You'll have a little space to work with and you shouldn't get a contact with the mandrel unless you are really slathering on the CA.  Again, good looking pen.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 11, 2010)

well done, fine blank and I love the contrast.


----------



## turbowagon (May 11, 2010)

That's a sharp looking pen!


----------



## avbill (May 11, 2010)

Well Done


----------



## johncrane (May 11, 2010)

I also agree with Skiprat!


----------



## PaulDoug (May 11, 2010)

That is some very nice turning.  The pen is beautiful.


----------



## Whaler (May 11, 2010)

Beautifully done.


----------



## MartinPens (May 11, 2010)

skiprat said:


> I really like the cap ends but would have preferred both to be the same thickness as the one on the cap. It seems to be a finer or more refined look.



I think I agree skiprat. I did the body cap-end first and then when I made the cap cap-end and retrofit it I saw that I liked it better as thin. But, I also have to say that as I looked at it - it grew on me. And... the potential of screwing up the pen to make the adjustment wasn't worth it. 

I'm a "It is as it is" type guy.  I really like it when people leave constructive criticism. I was in the graphic design and photography field for a long time and learned a lot from what others observed / experienced. Thanks for putting words to it. 

The next one might have matching caps! : )

Martin


----------



## MartinPens (May 11, 2010)

*CA & the CE Mandrel*



skiprat said:


> Why are you worried about doing a CA finish when using a CE Mandrel?




I would like to keep that bushing on the CE Mandrel pretty clean. I guess I don't want to gunk it up. I use medium CA for my finish and three coats at that. I like a thick glossy finish.  If I could get or make a plastic bushing for the finishing process, that would be ideal.  Any suggestions on material?

Martin


----------



## jskeen (May 11, 2010)

MartinPens said:


> I would like to keep that bushing on the CE Mandrel pretty clean. I guess I don't want to gunk it up. I use medium CA for my finish and three coats at that. I like a thick glossy finish.  If I could get or make a plastic bushing for the finishing process, that would be ideal.  Any suggestions on material?
> 
> Martin



Buy Your wife a new cutting board for the kitchen, and "appropriate" the old one. That gets you brownie points and raw materials.  The white plastic ones make great bushings, friction blocks, cutting guides, ect.  many are even CA Proof.  Usually the more translucent, the slicker and more glue resistant.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 11, 2010)

Might fine pen Martin. The curly maple is so clean against the dark finials.
Well done.


----------



## mick (May 11, 2010)

Martin, I take the sizing bushing off my CE mandrel and then apply my finish. Once you've built your finish up the the desired thickness and the CA has cured square the end where the CA has "rolled over" the edge and then replace the bushing for sanding.

BTW way I REALLY like the pen! I too think the Blackwood caps need to be the same thickness they really accent the pen nicely. I've got to agree with yoiu though, I sometimes go back and try to correct something like that and end up screwiing thing up...so better left alone. There's always the next pen!


----------



## MartinPens (May 11, 2010)

mick said:


> Martin, I take the sizing bushing off my CE mandrel and then apply my finish. Once you've built your finish up the the desired thickness and the CA has cured square the end where the CA has "rolled over" the edge and then replace the bushing for sanding.
> 
> BTW way I REALLY like the pen! I too think the Blackwood caps need to be the same thickness they really accent the pen nicely. I've got to agree with yoiu though, I sometimes go back and try to correct something like that and end up screwiing thing up...so better left alone. There's always the next pen!



OK, MICK - I'll give that a try and I also like the cutting board idea too - that is excellent, JSKEEN. I had some concerns about taking the blank off and then putting it back on - as far as keeping round, but the CE Mandrel is pretty right on, so I'll give it a try.

Martin


----------



## Rfturner (May 21, 2010)

It is a very nice pen I love the contrast, it does remind me of the Panache like Skiprat said but I am not a fan of the Panache, This pen I love


----------



## ldb2000 (May 21, 2010)

And it looks mighty fine on the front page ....congrats .


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2010)

And a very well deserved cover shot!!!:biggrin: Congrats!!


----------



## 1dweeb (May 21, 2010)

Great pen.


----------



## David Keller (May 21, 2010)

I really like the pen.  I'm with the others on matching the end caps, but I understand your reservation about going back on it...  Sometimes the enemy of good is better.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## wizard (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful pen with great contrast in woods. Excellent work !!


----------



## micharms (May 21, 2010)

What a beautiful pen! The caps really add to the appearance.

Michael


----------



## phillywood (May 22, 2010)

Nicely done, very well contrast. I agree with rat about the caps but You are right I have watched some other pros turning and sometimes just litlle too much pressure or a slight eagerness wouls screw up your otherwise beautiful work. but then again thinking positively when you have to sell it, you can always say that it is unique in the way that it can be easily spotted should someone get their sticky fingers on it.


----------



## Ligget (May 22, 2010)

Another in agreement about the finial thickness, but a well deserved homepage pen!


----------



## Mark (May 22, 2010)

Congrats on making the front page...


----------



## CSue (May 22, 2010)

What a beautiful idea for a pen.  I love the wood's contrast.  And your finish looks fine. I agree with Skip about the thickness.


----------



## workinforwood (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful pen Martin.  I love the shapes, the finials, everything about it and in this particular circumstance, I think the more Satin finish makes the pen look warmer and more inviting.  Congrats on the front page too!

As has been mentioned, you can slide a pen out more on a mandrel for applying CA at slow speed.  I recommend you apply a single layer of tape on the mandrel before you use CA as a finish...just as a safety precaution and at the same time a layer of tape will strengthen the grip of the mandrel in the tube.


----------



## johnspensandmore (May 23, 2010)

Very nice! I keep wanting to delve into these pens sometime. That's one great looking pen!

http://www.johnspensandmore.com


----------



## johncrane (May 24, 2010)

Martin! congrats on the front page.


----------



## maxman400 (May 24, 2010)

Great Looking Pen, Congrats on making the front page.


----------



## MartinPens (May 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's exciting to see it on the front page! I'm making another right now out of curly koa - light wood for the body - dark fiddleback for the caps. Going to get those caps the same size this time and maybe work in a clip. Thanks for all the comments. I love making pens!!!

Martin


----------

